# Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan/Emerald Bay



## Clintshare (Aug 11, 2009)

I hear of new restrictions for Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan and/or Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay owners. They go something like this:
PB Rules 8/10/09

The following rules apply to Pueblo Bonito resorts individually. One in four year rule is strictly enforced. Maximum four units confirmed per Pueblo Bonito resort. Mustpay a guest certificate for two or more consecutive weeks confirmed. All violations to these rules will be cancelled. Restrictions are checked by name, account member number and applies to guest certificates in other accounts. **P.B. Owners: 1 in 4 year rule waived for DBWs, EV and 1-4-1 exchanges. No more than 4 consecutive or concurrent units per resort. P.B. owners do not have to pay a guest certificate. Area Block Restriction: Owners in Mazatlan are restricted from booking into other properties in this area except for P.B. owners. At resorts 1321 & 5792 (Internal Exch) owners can only confirm Studio units using DBWs or Extra Vacations (No 1BR or bigger units allowed!).

Is this restriction (in RED above)  saying PBM or PBEB OWNERS can't go to El Cid, or othyer Mazatlan resorts?????


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Area block restrictions=regional block*

Area Block Restriction: Owners in Mazatlan are restricted from booking into other properties in this area except for P.B. owners. At resorts 1321 & 5792 (Internal Exch) owners can only confirm Studio units using DBWs or Extra Vacations (No 1BR or bigger units allowed!).

Is this restriction  saying PBM or PBEB OWNERS can't go to El Cid, or othyer Mazatlan resorts????? 

I think they are trying to block other non PBM owners from trading in, not telling PBM and PBEB owners where they can't go.  It's like Disney blocking other Orlando resorts from exchanging into Disney properties.


----------



## Carol C (Aug 12, 2009)

tschwa2 said:


> Area Block Restriction: Owners in Mazatlan are restricted from booking into other properties in this area except for P.B. owners. At resorts 1321 & 5792 (Internal Exch) owners can only confirm Studio units using DBWs or Extra Vacations (No 1BR or bigger units allowed!).
> 
> Is this restriction  saying PBM or PBEB OWNERS can't go to El Cid, or othyer Mazatlan resorts?????
> 
> I think they are trying to block other non PBM owners from trading in, not telling PBM and PBEB owners where they can't go.  It's like Disney blocking other Orlando resorts from exchanging into Disney properties.



I think that's probably correct. The verbiage of the new rules and regs probably lost a lot in translation from Spanish to English.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 12, 2009)

*New Rules*

They have had that restriction in Cabo for years.  You could not trade between resorts in Cabo unless they are in your same group of resorts. It used to be you trade a Mazatlan week for anywhere in cabo even if you owned a Cabo week, no more, if you own a timeshare in Cabo you can not trade to other resorts. In the USA we call this a Monopoly of sorts but in Mexico they call it Business.  It's basically to keep the owners coming back to the resort they bought at.


----------



## Ginny (Aug 19, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is a blanket restriction on Mazatlan owners who don't own at Pueblo Bonito, even if they are exchanging a US resort week?


----------



## PamMo (Aug 20, 2009)

*They've had that restriction for awhile*

RCI resorts in Mazatlan have had an area restriction for awhile. Like in Cabo, if you own at one resort in Maz, you are not allowed to trade into another resort in the area, no matter what week you are using for a trade. For example: I "own" a RTU at Royal Villas in the Golden Zone - so I am not allowed to exchange my Sedona timeshare for a week in El Cid (or any other resort in Maz). My understanding is that I _could _trade my Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach week for one of the Pueblo Bonitos in Mazatlan, though.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pueblos*

Yes Pam you are correct as I trade my Pueblo Bonito resorts from Cabo to Maz and back and forth depending where I want to go that year.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Feb 3, 2010)

*Trading power*

How good is the trading power of the PB resorts (Cabo, Mazatlan) in RCI? Do they pull disney, smuggler's Notch in summer, etc.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 3, 2010)

Remember you can get around RCI's BS rules by utilizing the alternative exchange companies SFX, Trading Places, DAE, HTSE or GPX   Also what I have been told by an RCI guide Extra Vacations and Last calls are cash transactions and exempt from these rules, (You probably need to double check in each case)   But rent from an owner or do a private trade there are ways around RCI.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Feb 4, 2010)

PamMo said:


> RCI resorts in Mazatlan have had an area restriction for awhile. Like in Cabo, if you own at one resort in Maz, you are not allowed to trade into another resort in the area, no matter what week you are using for a trade. For example: I "own" a RTU at Royal Villas in the Golden Zone - so I am not allowed to exchange my Sedona timeshare for a week in El Cid (or any other resort in Maz). My understanding is that I _could _trade my Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach week for one of the Pueblo Bonitos in Mazatlan, though.



I haven't found this to be true in Cabo.  We own at  PB Blanco in Cabo, and have exchanged into other resorts in Cabo (Playa Grande 2x, Westin Regina Cabo, and Hacienda del Mar 2 times.) Both the Regina & Hacienda del Mar have "only 1 time in 4 years" rule, but we have not had any trouble exchanging into them using our California timeshares.   PB owners have first dibs at Pueblo Bonito resorts in RCI, so we usually use the owner preference to trade our studio for larger units in other Pueblo Bonitos.  We love Cabo, so this year we used our best trader (San Francisco week) for a 1-bedroom Easter week at Hacienda del Mar.  (The week between Palm Sunday and Easter can be a tough trade).  We also exchanged our PB Blanco week 52 studio for a 1-bedroom week 52 at PB Sunset Beach this coming December.  

Overall, I do not think any of the Mexico resorts trade as well as some of the "tiger traders" that are US-based.   You should always assume that if you own in an area with lots & lots of timeshares, you are not going to have great trade power.  That's where benefits like owner preference, resort group preference (Pueblo Bonito deposits held xx days for PB owners, etc.),  can supercede "trading power".  Since owners have 1st dibs, and can snag the best deposits before they are released 60 days later, to the RCI spacebank-at-large.

--- Rene


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Lower average*

Most Mexican resorts don't trade well unless back into Mexcio, I have never seen any 1st tier resorts with a Mexican week.

fwiw,

Greg



sjuhawk_jd said:


> How good is the trading power of the PB resorts (Cabo, Mazatlan) in RCI? Do they pull disney, smuggler's Notch in summer, etc.


----------

